# Masked packages

## submarcos

Oggi, dopo un emerge --sync, ho dato emerge -aDNu --with-bdeps=y @world che mi ha restituito il seguente output:

```
ezlngentoox64 /etc/portage # emerge -aDNu --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=mate-base/mate-common-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- mate-base/mate-common-9999::mate-de-gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

(dependency required by "mate-base/caja-9999::mate-de-gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate-control-center-1.24.0::mate-de-gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Di solito anche se presente tale warning, trovavo pacchetti da aggiornare e procedevo con l'update. Stavolta sembra che l'avviso blocchi gli aggiornamenti. 

Che posso fare? Grazie per qualsiasi consiglio e/o spiegazione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema e' che hai installato caja-9999 e quindi adesso richiede mate-common-9999.

C'e' un motivo sul perche' hai installato la version 9999 di caja? Se no installa la versione 1.24.0.

Di solito si evita di installare pacchetti live (9999) a meno che non esista altro.

----------

## submarcos

Capito. No, non c'è un motivo. Ho installato mate e mi ritrovo con la versione 9999 di caja.

Ora provo ad installare la 1.24.

Grazie per la risposta.

EDIT: ho dato emerge -av =mate-base/caja-1.24.0 e lo indica come rebuild....mah..  :Rolling Eyes:  Con eix -I caja mi dà come installata la versione 1.24.0, non la 9999*...boh..

EDIT: e infatti, anche dopo aver installato la 1.24.0, emerge -aDNu @world mi restituisce sempre lo stesso output..non so

----------

## fturco

Prova a vedere se il seguente comando restituisce qualcosa:

```
grep -r caja /etc/portage
```

----------

## submarcos

Si:

```
grep -r caja /etc/portage

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by mate-base/caja-9999::mate-de-gentoo

/etc/portage/make.conf~:USE="X a52 aac alsa appindicator applet base caja cddb cdio cdparanoia

/etc/portage/make.conf:USE="X a52 aac alsa appindicator applet base caja cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr

```

Questo in zz-autounmask:

```
=dev-python/pycairo-1.18.2 python_targets_python3_6

# required by dev-python/pycairo-1.18.2::gentoo

# required by app-admin/system-config-printer-1.5.12-r1::gentoo[python_single_t>

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.34.5::gentoo[cups]

# required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.34.1::gentoo[gnome]

# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.42.2::gentoo[gnome-online-accounts]

# required by mate-base/caja-9999::mate-de-gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

```

Grazie per le risposte.

----------

## fturco

Prova con:

```
grep 9999 /var/lib/portage/world

grep mate-base /var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## submarcos

Ok.

Il primo comando non restituisce nulla. Il secondo, invece:

```
ezlngentoox64 /home/att # grep mate-base /var/lib/portage/world

mate-base/caja

mate-base/mate-control-center

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E cosa restituisce il comando grep -r caja /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords?

----------

## submarcos

Nulla, dato che non ho il file package.accept_keywords in /etc/portage  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: in make.conf ho settato la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

----------

## fturco

Forse il problema è che in caja-9999.ebuild è presente la seguente riga:

```
KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"
```

Quindi caja-9999 viene trattato come un normale pacchetto ~amd64.

In realtà dovrebbe contenere:

```
if [[ ${PV} != 9999 ]]; then

   KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

fi
```

Prova magari a segnalare il bug, e nel frattempo ad aggiungere la seguente riga a /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
=mate-base/caja-9999::mate-de-gentoo
```

Edit: ho corretto la variabile KEYWORDS nel secondo esempioLast edited by fturco on Fri Jun 19, 2020 7:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## submarcos

Ok. Grazie mille fturco.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

fturco mi sa che ci hai visto giusto, non l'avevo notato.

submarcos potresti aprire un bug su github dell'overlay

----------

## submarcos

mah, non so neanche come fare per segnalare il problema...vediamo...

Grazie fedeliallalinea.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *submarcos wrote:*   

> Grazie fedeliallalinea.

 

Piuttosto ringrazia fturco, e' lui che ha trovato il problema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fturco

 *submarcos wrote:*   

> mah, non so neanche come fare per segnalare il problema...vediamo...

 

Se vuoi posso segnalare io stesso il problema al posto tuo, anche se non uso il pacchetto in questione... Basta che tu me lo dica. Tanto ci vogliono solo 5 minuti...

----------

## submarcos

Grazie mille.   :Very Happy: 

Fai pure la segnalazione.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## fturco

https://github.com/oz123/mate-de-gentoo/pull/50

----------

## submarcos

Grazie fturco.  :Smile: 

----------

